# New microfibre / wool blend pad test.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had a little trial with a new pad ready for release today which was sent out by Amanda at Spautopia for my thoughts on how it works / lasts etc. Feel free to take a look and usual c&c welcome :thumb:
( I will answer what I can from what I have found so far )

Spautopia-Coolpad


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice review Scott,pads look good.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice one mate, be giving this new addition a try me thinks :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice and worth a try for sure. Call me synical but im not a believer in any air cooled pads simply because from my findings and panel temperatures once any pressure is exerted on a panel the depth of groove be it 1 to 3mm is pressurised down so that it becomes a flat surface and if it wasnt it wouldnt do the job its intended to do which is cut. Regardless of that which is only my thoughts it looks a system worth trying...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice and worth a try for sure. Call me synical but im not a believer in any air cooled pads simply because from my findings and panel temperatures once any pressure is exerted on a panel the depth of groove be it 1 to 3mm is pressurised down so that it becomes a flat surface and if it wasnt it wouldnt do the job its intended to do which is cut. Regardless of that which is only my thoughts it looks a system worth trying...
> Thanks for sharing...


I couldnt agree more fella. You can instantly tell when the panel temp is up by the slight increase in grip if that makes sense? I found the main key element was teh increase in speed of correction rather than any air cooling benefits however, today was the first of a good few trials and may well be an alternative pad choice which will last longer than the Meguars ones which im hearing bad vibes about lastability wise.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea i think if this has a wool blend then it would certainly last longer than a traditional microfibre pad simply from construction. I am finding myself using the microfibre system more now mainly due to heat and safety and also im prefering the optically flatter finish it gives over foam but i do struggle on curves with it. I think heat wise this pad will always better foam but run hotter than microfibre.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks very interesting, will have to give it a try when they are released.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yea i think if this has a wool blend then it would certainly last longer than a traditional microfibre pad simply from construction. I am finding myself using the microfibre system more now mainly due to heat and safety and also im prefering the optically flatter finish it gives over foam but i do struggle on curves with it. I think heat wise this pad will always better foam but run hotter than microfibre.


Next test will be with DA just because. I seldom rarely use DA now bar for glazing and the odd paint cleansing that needs a little extra kick. I have been intrigued with the MF DA system for some time but justice on cost and for the length of apparent durability on MF pads, still not cost effective enough for my liking plus im still yet to see rotary bettered in finish.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Tidy review mate, look like a good product between the microfibre system and the foam! 

Does it come with specific compounds?

Wonder how it would work with megs 105 or 205?!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

but this is where the product could fail because microfibre in too dense a quantity wont work well at high rpm , thats why its DA only , ive tested one on the rotary and it didnt stand up well. There isnt really an overlap because they are different systems doing different things with different techniques , i would think it would need to be 50/50 or more biased to wool.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Would be interested in hearing your findings Scott. I to have been playing around with the coolpads and I know of a few others that have them presently. The durability of the MF as there Achilles heel so to speak and I have found that approximatly 2 1/2 car are here limit. Not small cars but a 6 and a 5 series. I have also been trialing some new additions.

Coolpads



















New wool pad mounted on foam. Very handy for tight contours.










Velvet pads.









Denim pads.









But it is early days so far to base an opinion on any of them.

Gordon.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Beau Technique, the velvet and denim pads are the osren brand ones from malaysia that I use for orange peel removal.

The wool and microfibre concept is something that I thought about probably five to eight years ago and I see that Wizards Products are now selling a wool and microfibre pad, I haven't used it yet

The Optimum Microfibre polishing pads that I received on thursday worked magic on the rotary when I tested them. great finish and no holograms on a section after I tried a few different techniques


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Where are these optimum ones available as id like to see how they are constructed differently to the Meguiars ones...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> but this is where the product could fail because microfibre in too dense a quantity wont work well at high rpm , thats why its DA only , ive tested one on the rotary and it didnt stand up well. There isnt really an overlap because they are different systems doing different things with different techniques , i would think it would need to be 50/50 or more biased to wool.


Totally agree Marc. Used a couple of times. Pad loads up way too much and starts balling. A shorter pile variant of the LC foamed wool pad would be an interesting twist with MF maybe.



caledonia said:


> Would be interested in hearing your findings Scott. I to have been playing around with the coolpads and I know of a few others that have them presently. The durability of the MF as there Achilles heel so to speak and I have found that approximatly 2 1/2 car are here limit. Not small cars but a 6 and a 5 series. I have also been trialing some new additions.
> 
> But it is early days so far to base an opinion on any of them.
> 
> Gordon.


I tried calling today Gordon. The pad itself is clever. It would seem that where it fits in from SP's pov is yet to be determined ergo why some of us are trailing. As Marc has already said, for rotary use, this is not a replacement of any pad by any means. The pad is however very effective at spot correction and or random scratch removal and seems effective via DA. I am tweeking the pdf at present with the DA trial added. Im yet to try the Meguiars MF DA system but the system is so costly for what use you get pads wise along with teh excess product wasted to prime pads. Im still on the fence with the nex tech happening in the polishing realms tbh. I personally dont feel that anything will replace and kick out such a standard as that of using wool / foam pads via rotary personally.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds promising! Especially for DAs 

Thanks for the review and head's up on these pads


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Totally agree Marc. Used a couple of times. Pad loads up way too much and starts balling. A shorter pile variant of the LC foamed wool pad would be an interesting twist with MF maybe.
> 
> I tried calling today Gordon. The pad itself is clever. It would seem that where it fits in from SP's pov is yet to be determined ergo why some of us are trailing. As Marc has already said, for rotary use, this is not a replacement of any pad by any means. The pad is however very effective at spot correction and or random scratch removal and seems effective via DA. I am tweeking the pdf at present with the DA trial added. Im yet to try the Meguiars MF DA system but the system is so costly for what use you get pads wise along with teh excess product wasted to prime pads. Im still on the fence with the nex tech happening in the polishing realms tbh. I personally dont feel that anything will replace and kick out such a standard as that of using wool / foam pads via rotary personally.


interesting point mate. there are ten pad materials that I know of and many of them are superior to wool and foam

for orange peel removal - velvet or denim pad
deep scratches - velvet, denim, 1ply wool or at worse, sanding discs
correction step - optimum microfibre, 4ply wool or rayon
polishing steps - microfibre, foam, rayon
finishing steps - foam


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Trouble is that majority of retailers dont seem to stock anything bar MF, foam and wool / wool blend. Would be interesting to find stockists for these such pads you mention and do they all work well with rotary or are they again, DA use only?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Where can I buy velvet and/or denim pads? Which is more aggressive?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Contact henry at osren car care in malaysia. osren.com
denim is more aggressive


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

tried this today....doesnt really work well with DA for me, which doesnt really add up tbh, anything above number 4 and its all of a judder, bouncing about all over the place but will try it again on the rotary next time out....


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Are these available from Spautopia? And how are they compared to other wool pads? I kind of like that those got short hair (looks like 8-10mm, instead of 15-20 mm).


----------

